# Cat lethargic and loss of coordination



## Hoof_Prints (22 August 2013)

I'm pretty certain there is something wrong with my cat, she's 8 years old and never had any problems before apart from some skin conditions and a puffy lip. Yesterday she slept on the corner of my bed at 10 am, she didn't move and was still there at 4 pm when I got back from my theory test. I then went and schooled the horses and at 9 30pm when I returned she still hadn't moved. She hasn't been fast asleep all of the time but sometimes just lying there dozing in various positions.. she stayed there all night and she normally gets off because I roll over and disturb her in when i'm sleeping! I picked her up this morning and she nibbled at some food but nothing like her greedy self, she then went to jump up on the kitchen worktop and just hit the cupboards and fell down  I picked her up and took her back upstairs and she struggled to jump back on my bed, legs were all over the place- she's now asleep again in the same place. I can't get her to the vet yet as I have no transport until later this morning  so can anyone shed any light on what this could be? she's normally quite active


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (22 August 2013)

I would not waste anymore more I would get her to a vet.
 She could have eaten something or been stung.

 Time is the essence with the symptoms you described.  When in doubt use the vet  keep us up to date on her please


----------



## Sussexbythesea (22 August 2013)

Sorry don't really know and can only give my experiences. Could just be an infection that needs a bit of medication - I find when they are ill they hide in places like my wardrobe or sit in places without moving like yours has. 

An older cat of ours behaved a bit like that when he developed diabetes - he did a few things like wee in the house as well. He then he fell off a table for no apparent reason and displayed other wobbly symptoms. 
When one of my current cats had a kidney infection she just stayed in the middle of the room on the floor without moving. Took to the vet swiftly luckily as she was very poorly.

Hopefully your vet will know what it is - hope she is OK.


----------



## Hoof_Prints (22 August 2013)

Thanks for the replies, she's just gone straight back to sleep and won't drink anything. She's just had a little bit of wet food. She just looks really tired and can't keep her eyes open  . Hoping to get her to the vet within the hour  as she's just getting more and more lethargic. I will let you know what the vet says-she's been asleep for nearly 24 hours now apart from when I picked her up to see if she could show some signs of consciousness.


----------



## Hoof_Prints (22 August 2013)

She seems to have woken up for Dreamies, that's the only thing that's got her to move yet!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 August 2013)

Vet - now! 

Kasper did this and it turned out that he had a temperature of 106. An injection of a long lasting antibiotic sorted him out.


----------



## pines of rome (22 August 2013)

I have had two of mine like this, They both had panceatitis! The vets did not know what had caused it as they were both quite young at the time! You do have to act quickly with this as it is life threatening, I actually took one in  at 5 in the morning and it was very touch and go for a while, the vet said if I had not acted when I did he would have died!
Hopefully it is not this with your cat and some sort of infection, I hope she will be ok!


----------



## Hoof_Prints (22 August 2013)

I am on the way to the vets now, I will post later and update you on the situation - she's just not moving at all now  so the vet said we can bring her in for an emergency appointment


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (22 August 2013)

Good get asap even if your early time is the essence by the sounds of it.

  people put slug pellets down as well so get there now!!!!    fingers crossed for your wee one.


----------



## Hoof_Prints (22 August 2013)

Just rushing off now to the horses but came online to say that the vet isn't overly worried- she has a temperature and had a very full bladder. The vet said her mucous membranes , eyes, heart etc. were fine and she gave her a shot of antibiotics, and painkiller. She has to go back tomorrow for more antibiotics but luckily she had a wee on the way back (all over the blanket!) and she's really perked up now, trotting around the garden talking to and annoying everyone as usual  such a difference from yesterday and this morning. The vet said she would have probably been involved in a fight or something that caused inflammation and it all spiralled on from there.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (22 August 2013)

Hoof_Prints said:



			Just rushing off now to the horses but came online to say that the vet isn't overly worried- she has a temperature and had a very full bladder. The vet said her mucous membranes , eyes, heart etc. were fine and she gave her a shot of antibiotics, and painkiller. She has to go back tomorrow for more antibiotics but luckily she had a wee on the way back (all over the blanket!) and she's really perked up now, trotting around the garden talking to and annoying everyone as usual  such a difference from yesterday and this morning. The vet said she would have probably been involved in a fight or something that caused inflammation and it all spiralled on from there.
		
Click to expand...

good at least the vet has checked and now the antibiotics can do their stuff.


----------



## ebonyallen (22 August 2013)

So pleased to hear that she has perked up again, I hope she continues to get better.


----------

